# Looking for Plus Size clothing for women



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

A friend new to mtb'n is not having much luck finding cycling outfits in her size .
Problem area is the hips and below .
Most WS sizing is for smaller ladies and men's XXL or bigger makes things too big
in all other areas .
Does anyone know of Women Specific sizing for Plus size riders ?
Thanks in adavance :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know anyone who has bought the bike stuff, but my stepmom likes their swimsuits.
Plus size biking apparel- Junonia


----------



## biketriad (Nov 7, 2007)

Try Terry...
they do an entire plus line exactly like their standard line.
Good luck to her.

Women's Cycling Jerseys, Bike Shorts, Knickers and Casual Apparel for Plus sizes 1X - 4X | Terry Bicycles


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Just ordered some stuff from Aero Tech Designs and loving it!

Aero Tech Designs Cycling Apparel and Bike Shorts, Biking short, bicycle clothing, cycle apparel, bike clothes MADE IN USA


----------



## jewel_rider (Nov 20, 2010)

*Try Team Estrogen*

They have a variety to chose from and you can search by the plus category or specific size.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

When I was wearing plus sized stuff I bought a lot from teamestrogen.com using their search by size function.

I also bought mens baggies in XL to fit my hips and used a belt to bring the waist in. 

Sometimes, a tailor can really help.

posted from my android phone via tapatalk


----------



## kattrap (Mar 15, 2008)

I love my Ibex cycling shorts..before then I had the same problem as the original poster's friend...


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

If she's looking for baggies, try non-bike-specific quick-dry shorts. I like my non-mtb shorts over a lycra bike short just as much as bike shorts and they are less expensive.


----------



## sanjules1 (Aug 1, 2014)

wow that was really nice thread.. you should check out Tank tops women for plus size tops


----------



## ritabos (Dec 20, 2018)

The size is the main thing while buying clothes for women. So buy your clothes from *ladies Ethnic wear in Amravati* and find the perfect outfit for your personality.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

50 lbs ago, the only women's shorts that fit me were the XL Sombrio Summit shorts. MAybe try those?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mLeier said:


> 50 lbs ago, the only women's shorts that fit me were the XL Sombrio Summit shorts. MAybe try those?


6 years ago this was a thread. Now it appears to be just a spam catcher. :lol:


----------

